# 2 Male Bettas With Divider. Good or Bad?



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

I am NOT planning on doing this, but I'm wondering about your opinions on keeping two male bettas in a tank with a divider so they constantly display. I am thinking, and I could be wrong here, that it sounds stressful for them to be in "fight mode" all the time. Maybe they get used to it?


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

I think it's cruel...

...having them display occaisionally is likely good for them...but NOT all the time...


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah probably stressful, theres also the risk of one of them jumping into the other side and killing/attacking the betta


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

ehem...
i have done it in a 10Gal tank, each fish had 5Gal and the tank was heavy planted for making them feel safe.  
the guys we're fine once they got used to there neighbour!

i have seen little traps you can buy to keep several males in, now they should be banned!! they look so cruel


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

But I guess it's not much worse than those little cups that they keep them in at PetSmart/Petco? I've found PetSmart's to be worse. The really pack them in and the air holes are small... they look more like inventory than live creatures. I almost bought another betta today just to save another one.


----------



## GalaxyGirl (Feb 1, 2007)

I think it would be fine, personally I would heavily plant the tank and make sure there were plants covering the divider. When I get my 20 I plan on putting my two bettas in there, but on opposite ends =P And yes, those little plastic cups are EVIL. I saved my last betta from Petco, it was touch and go for awhile but hes good and healthy now.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Mar 1, 2007)

I've done the divider thing before in a 10gal. After a couple days they get used to having a "tankmate" and don't always display, they swim around and live normally for the most part. I've had tons of bettas in tanks by themselves where they spend a lot of time flaring at their own reflection anyway.


----------



## basicloser (Feb 6, 2007)

It all really depends but I would have to say no. I know that I am pretty new around here so my opinion may not matter but even with heavily planted areas if they could see each other it would likely cause them stress. The reason that I say it depends is because some betta arenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t that aggressive. Some people put mirrors in front of their betta every once and a while to get them to flair as they believed it is healthy for them too every now and then (I agree) but the one that I had couldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t care less. He looked at it and leasurly swam away. But you see some that go buck wild as well.

As for the cups, they are bad but I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t see how they really fit into this conversation. If you are talking about them being able to see each other I still donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t think it applies as the fish in cups are so lethargic from being in such a small unfiltered area for so long, and I assume they may be exhausted from flaring at one another at first.

Also, IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m not trying to start any fights here as this is all my opinion but if you are buying a fish from a pet store, you arenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t really Ã¢â‚¬ËœsavingÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ it. To me saving it would be taking it away from a person that was mistreating them. By buying them you are just encouraging the places that sell these betta in the poor conditions to continue to get them and keep them the way that they are. They donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t care if you are doing it for a moral reason or not, they are just getting what they want. So really you are/arenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t saving it as it could die in the cup or even go to a bad homeÃ¢â‚¬Â¦but you are still encouraging pet stores to keep them in these less than optimal conditions. And if you have them in (as per your signature) a 1 gallon (I assume US gallonÃ¢â‚¬Â¦and I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know the difference between UK) then you still havenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t provided it with a great home.

Also it is possible that this Ã¢â‚¬Ëœgetting used to the tank mateÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ might because they are exhausted and stressed over flaring at it all the timeÃ¢â‚¬Â¦

Again, IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m not trying to start any fights or attacking anyone, just expressing my opinion.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

SinisterKisses said:


> I've done the divider thing before in a 10gal. After a couple days they get used to having a "tankmate" and don't always display, they swim around and live normally for the most part. I've had tons of bettas in tanks by themselves where they spend a lot of time flaring at their own reflection anyway.


LOL, that is a good point!


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

basicloser said:


> As for the cups, they are bad but I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t see how they really fit into this conversation."
> 
> Also, IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m not trying to start any fights here as this is all my opinion but if you are buying a fish from a pet store, you arenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t really Ã¢â‚¬ËœsavingÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ it. To me saving it would be taking it away from a person that was mistreating them. By buying them you are just encouraging the places that sell these betta in the poor conditions to continue to get them and keep them the way that they are. They donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t care if you are doing it for a moral reason or not, they are just getting what they want. So really you are/arenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t saving it as it could die in the cup or even go to a bad homeÃ¢â‚¬Â¦but you are still encouraging pet stores to keep them in these less than optimal conditions. And if you have them in (as per your signature) a 1 gallon (I assume US gallonÃ¢â‚¬Â¦and I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know the difference between UK) then you still havenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t provided it with a great home.
> 
> Again, IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m not trying to start any fights or attacking anyone, just expressing my opinion.



First, If you read the entire thread (which I started), the cups fit right into what we are talking about, which is bettas and their displaying, which I noticed they do a lot when placed in rows next to each other.

Second, do you seriously think that a one gallon cycled tank that has gravel, plants, a filter, etc. isn't a better home than a pint-sized plastic cup filled with blue water, decaying food and fish excrement?? Before I moved him from a three gallon to the one I posted a message here for opinions. I also posted another message that he actually seems happier now. 

Third, when I said I felt like "rescuing" a betta that does not mean I go to stores and rescue fish, nor do I care what the store thinks about why I am buying it. It simply means that by removing one from the store because I felt bad for it, that betta is in a better position than they were before. For example: I would never have my dog sleep or stay in a crate when I leave the house, but if someone choses to do this is it better than life at a shelter? Yes. Does that mean they don't have a "great" home? No. Would I ever say to anyone that they are not providing a great home because they chose to do this? Nope.

Lastly, I just want to mention since you're "new here", that you may want to "express" your opinion in a more gentle manner, if you don't want other forum members to feel "attacked". We all respect each other here.


----------



## basicloser (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes, I suppose my wording in that aspect was rather off but I did read what you were saying. To be truthful IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m not sure if I can justify saying what I said about the cup being correct or notÃ¢â‚¬Â¦however we are discussing what you are doing with you betta. But first I would like to get some things out of the way.

This is going to sound rude, you can take it that way if you like, it isnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t the way that it is intended I assure you. The stores also donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t care your reasons for purchasing the fish. By buying the fish that is kept poorly you let the pet store know that they will sell them no matter what they do. They win no matter what as long as you buy. If you donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t care then they never will and it will be hundreds of betas brought into the store to sell because people are buying them to Ã¢â‚¬ËœsaveÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ but so many more die in the cup. If you wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t say anything about a dog living in a crate thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s up to you, just like encouraging pet stores to keep betas the way that they do. I myself would tell them that they should find a new home for the dog. Just because it is a small step up doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t always mean that it is good. I believe in giving whatever pet you have a home that is good for them, not just better than what they were living inÃ¢â‚¬Â¦

I never said that it was Ã¢â‚¬Å“as badÃ¢â‚¬Â I simply said they are bad and explained why I believe they are (besides the obvious too little space) which I believe makes sense to the topic. I was just implanting the idea that perhaps another reason they are so lethargic inside of the cup extended beyond their swimming parameters which is most definitely the main reason. However since they are kept so close to other betta they would; likely, have (originally) flared at it which would also have worn it down. This is why I think it would be such a bad idea to have two bettas with a splitter as they may be reminded of the time when they were in the cupÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ Even with humans things can be forgotten but are still there when something triggers the feeling. EG: The golden arch at McDonalds can make adults who havenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t eaten there in ages remember the happiness that they experienced there as a child with the toys and the play area and make them want to eat there. Yes this is a little bit of a ramble but I believe that similar emotions can be brought upon when a betta sees another so close to it. It might feel as though his space is being invaded by the other betta. This may or maynot make the betta fell as if it were in the cup again even though it has more room to swim and are in better water. This is besides the natural instinct to fight the other betta. The things mentioned above are of coarse theoretical but it is still my opinion.

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m not sure how I could have been more gentle with my opinion nor am I sure if I would want to be. I am passionate about what I believe in which is why I was afraid that I may come off as an aggressor which is why I informed in my post more than once that I am not here to start fights or attack anyone. I expressed myself and my believes and even told you they were my opinions so you can take them for what you think that they are worth. Opinions are in the eyes of itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s owners and if other people donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t agree with them then thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s up to them. I however feel as if you were an aggressor and I will give you the curtsy of explaining why. The list that you made, to me feels as if you are giving me reasons that you are made about whatever I posted. It is like you are telling me what I did WRONG, which to be honest I canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t think of anything I did wrong. 

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m not going to say sorry for expression of opinions as I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t think that there is anything wrong with it. I however feel as if unless I am going to say something that everyone agrees with than I shouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t make a post which to me isnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t the point of a forum. To me a forum is so everybody can get out their opinions/ideas and everyone can talk about them. I find it fine to debate such opinions so that others reading can come to their own after seeing all sides but attacking I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t think works. I may have been misreading your Ã¢â‚¬Â¦ hmm how do you say itÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ expression for lack of better terms in your post and if so then I am sorry for that.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

Actually this thread was NOT about MY betta, but the idea of putting 2 in a tank with a divider (which I clearly stated I wasn't doing), and the topic continued as it normally would, but not about my betta. You replied to my comment which was to someone else in regard to traps; Again, this was not about my betta or my tanks, which you decided to comment on after looking at my profile or other posts, which had nothing to do with this thread.

Whatever. I'm too old for this immaturity. Unfortunately, I'm done with this thread.


----------



## basicloser (Feb 6, 2007)

It seems that when one thing is said it completely blinds you from everything else that I have suggested. I don't appreciate your comment when all I was doing was explaining to you my opinions. I also stayed with the topic but you cannot seem to find anything to comment about that. In an effort to break this hostility, and out of my own curiosity what do you think of my thoughts in regards to my third paragraph. This doesnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t just go out to Andyandsue but to everyone. I do not want to see this thread die because of me, however I am confused as to your reasons of being frustrated with my last post and BLUNTLY attacking me. I have tried to clear the air between us by offering you an explanation to why I said what I have said. As far as the bettas I was refering to someone elses post here as it was in their signature.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

so.... what are some other opinions about two bettas and a divider


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

i only have the one betta so cant personally comment, and i am new as well, however when i bought mine, the aquatic centre owner told me to make sure any other bettas were out of sight as it can wear them out over time feeling like theyre constantly threatened. also in his shop, any bettas he had in tanks along with other fish (none of this betta in a cup cruelty) all had at least one tank between them without one in it so they could never see each other. 

on a slightly different topic, the betta in question here (my betta) seems to be changing colour. he used to be blue with a TINY red bit on the tip of his tail. now he is distinctly purple, with predominantly red fins. i know what youll be thinking - this is not the same fish and somebody has spared me the grief of loosing him, but no. this has been a gradual colour change, and i live alone - nobody here to find and replace a dead fish. any suggestions? i am at a total loss - never seen the likes of it in my life.


----------

